# Mayweather vs. McGregor



## Ware

Okay, so now that Eclipse Fever has subsided, who is making plans to watch Mayweather vs. McGregor this weekend?

I will be hosting it for some friends on my back porch. I'm limiting my expectations for the actual fight, but the fellowship should be worth the cost split. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

How long do you think it will actually last? I might try to stream it somehow. That's what I did when he fought Pacquiao.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> I might try to stream it somehow


That might work, but I wouldn't bet on it. Several years ago Dana White took it to the next level in trying to prevent streaming.

One alternative is to find a restaurant/bar that will be airing it.


----------



## social port

But yeah, I'm really looking forward to watching it. Still need to figure out how I should do that.


----------



## Ware

I'm not a huge fan, but I have a neighbor who is and he really likes my back porch/yard venue. We usually round up 8-10 guys interested in watching and split the PPV fee among the attendees. Doing that, it often ends up being cheaper than the cigar I smoke while watching it.


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> I'm not a huge fan, but I have a neighbor who is and he really likes my back porch/yard venue. We usually round up 8-10 guys interested in watching and split the PPV fee among the attendees. Doing that, it often ends up being cheaper than the cigar I smoke while watching it.


That's the way to do it. Incidentally, when fans complain about the cost of PPV, Dana White always suggests doing what you do.

I really have no idea how things will go down, but if forced to bet I'd take Mayweather by decision.


----------



## wardconnor

It will inevitably be streamed on periscope. That's where I'll be looking for it. For how long is a different story.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't gamble, except on Wall Street. But if I were to bet on this, I'd take McGregor. He's just insane, and almost as tough as Redtenchu.


----------



## MarkV

We're having a few people over as well. Huge fan of McGregor here.

Lots of people are calling this fight a joke but I think it's a great fight in the aspect that really know one knows whats going to happen. We've never seen two people of this caliber and skill sets fight before.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't gamble, except on Wall Street. But if I were to bet on this, I'd take McGregor. He's just insane, and almost as tough as Redtenchu.


Lol.

Any boxer in a boxing match will have a Yuuge advantage, and would say the same for any MMA fighter in an MMA fight...

I hope it's a good fight. I want Mcgregor to win, but if I was putting some Milo money on the table... it would be on Mayweather.


----------



## social port

MarkV said:


> Lots of people are calling this fight a joke but I think it's a great fight in the aspect that really know one knows whats going to happen.


Totally agree. Mayweather will have the difficult task of figuring out Conor's style. Who knows how it will look, but there will probably be a lot of sideward stances and distance work.


Redtenchu said:


> Any boxer in a boxing match will have a Yuuge advantage, and would say the same for any MMA fighter in an MMA fight...


Totally agree with this, too. I believe that the gloves are going to be lighter than traditional boxing gloves, so they've modified the rules somewhat. That is better for Conor, IMO.


----------



## MrMeaner

Not really a Mayweather fan but rather more of a McGregor fan if anything. I can see Mayweather beating McGregor since its a boxing match, smaller gloves or not.

Can also see one of them take a fall for a big payday then the rematch would be a given. Then the other taking a fall for another huge payday for both. Then would have the third round decide it all, since in the end this all about the benjamins.


----------



## Jericho574

I have been a big UFC fan since the Royce Gracie days and can't imagine McGregor doing any damage. MMA fighters train and become very good in all styles. Boxers become experts at ONE style. You want to take a good fighter, put him in the ring with maybe the best boxer in history, and then tell him to use only one of his good...but not great skills?


----------



## Redtenchu

Jericho574 said:


> I have been a big UFC fan since the Royce Gracie days and can't imagine McGregor doing any damage. MMA fighters train and become very good in all styles. Boxers become experts at ONE style. You want to take a good fighter, put him in the ring with maybe the best boxer in history, and then tell him to use only one of his good...but not great skills?


Exactly, but I will still be rooting for Mcgregor!


----------



## Jericho574

Redtenchu said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a big UFC fan since the Royce Gracie days and can't imagine McGregor doing any damage. MMA fighters train and become very good in all styles. Boxers become experts at ONE style. You want to take a good fighter, put him in the ring with maybe the best boxer in history, and then tell him to use only one of his good...but not great skills?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, but I will still be rooting for Mcgregor!
Click to expand...

Same here. I won't be watching it, but will sure be hoping when I grab my phone in the morning that it shows an upset!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I wonder if this is just an attempt to get McGregor more exposure whilst getting Mayweather to a nice round number of 50. There is a nice ring to 50 and 0.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> I wonder if this is just an attempt to get McGregor more exposure whilst getting Mayweather to a nice round number of 50. There is a nice ring to 50 and 0.


I think there's something to that. The whole thing is odd. Hell of a moneymaker though.


----------



## Jericho574

50 would give him the all-time undefeated record. It's most likely an easy win, easy limelight, and an easy nine-figure payday. Whats not to like about it from Mayweather's perspective?

It's like Ware/Red taking on anyone from Florida. The best St. Augustine lawn on the planet can't compete with a pristine bermuda lawn


----------



## Ware

I just pre-ordered the digital PPV ($99.95). You get a free hat if you order before midnight at ufc.com. I'm sure it's no TLF hat, but it was a nice gesture. :lol:


----------



## MarkV

dfw_pilot said:


> I wonder if this is just an attempt to get McGregor more exposure whilst getting Mayweather to a nice round number of 50. There is a nice ring to 50 and 0.


This is to get Mayweather out of his $22.2 MILLION 2015 tax debt Mayweather doesn't care about the number 50, he doesn't want to go to jail.


----------



## social port

99 dollars for the PPV ?! :shock: 
I just looked it up.
Man, I was really looking forward to watching this live. There is no way I can do 100 bucks for a fight.
I may have to travel down to the local bar to see if they are airing it. 
I'm hoping that the UFC doesn't use this as a precedent for raising the cost of future UFC PPVs.

Still pretty dang excited about this fight. It was the first thing I thought about this morning when I woke up.


----------



## monty

social port said:


> 99 dollars for the PPV ?! :shock:
> I just looked it up.
> Man, I was really looking forward to watching this live. There is no way I can do 100 bucks for a fight.
> I may have to travel down to the local bar to see if they are airing it.
> I'm hoping that the UFC doesn't use this as a precedent for raising the cost of future UFC PPVs.
> 
> Still pretty dang excited about this fight. It was the first thing I thought about this morning when I woke up.


That is pretty standard price for a big fight. Bars are required to charge you a cover if you are there to watch the fight, not all do though. Best bet is to get a bunch of Bros together and split it.


----------



## social port

monty said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 dollars for the PPV ?! :shock:
> I just looked it up.
> Man, I was really looking forward to watching this live. There is no way I can do 100 bucks for a fight.
> I may have to travel down to the local bar to see if they are airing it.
> I'm hoping that the UFC doesn't use this as a precedent for raising the cost of future UFC PPVs.
> 
> Still pretty dang excited about this fight. It was the first thing I thought about this morning when I woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty standard price for a big fight. Bars are required to charge you a cover if you are there to watch the fight, not all do though. Best bet is to get a bunch of Bros together and split it.
Click to expand...

Oh...boxing events are relatively high then. That explains my sticker shock. 
I've never paid more than 60 for a MMA event. And, at least in the UFC, price tends to be uniform irrespective of who is fighting.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mayweather isn't the highest paid athlete for nothin'.


----------



## MarkV

social port said:


> I've never paid more than 60 for a MMA event. And, at least in the UFC, price tends to be uniform irrespective of who is fighting.


Since this is a boxing match you're still good even if you do pay.


----------



## pennstater2005

Up and running on Periscope.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Up and running on Periscope.


Good call. Thanks. 
No one is airing it in my town.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up and running on Periscope.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. Thanks.
> No one is airing it in my town.
Click to expand...

Sure. I'm using Apple airplay to get it to the tv. I had to look through a few to find the best.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Found a pretty good Periscope stream prior to coming back here during the hype vids. Those Corona girls tho... :beer: 
https://twitter.com/Dan_Williams_98/status/901645834261057537


----------



## Colonel K0rn

That was an amazing fight. I enjoyed all the undercard fights as well, except the Davis vs. Fonseca bout. He threw that round, and the fight.


----------



## monty

I was cheering hard for mcgregor, and he lost. A lot of class from Mayweather. He was aggressive in the fight and he won no question. Then the sportsmanship afterward, and finally taking responsibility for the lack of entertainment in the pacquiao fight. Who is this guy? He said all of the right things.


----------



## social port

That was pure fun. I could barely breathe during the first two rounds. 
Mayweather's strategy was smart and ultimately effective. 
I never would have bet on Conor getting tired.


----------



## pennstater2005

I kept checking to see if it was on. I made it until about 11:40pm then went to bed. Surprised it went ten rounds.


----------



## Ware

I pre-ordered the fight from UFC on Wednesday with the understanding that I would be able to "watch from any of your favorite streaming devices, smart TV, gaming console, laptop or mobile" (their words, not mine).

I had no problems streaming the two early prelim fights via the Fox Sports Go FireTV app, but things went south when it was time to switch over to the UFC app for the PPV event. I spent the next ~3 hours trying to access the PPV via their app. Their website was also down. At one point I was able to log in and see the PPV stream, but after only a few minutes it automagically logged me out.

When it became clear that the main event was going to start without us, we gave up and found a periscope feed. The resolution was terrible, but it beat staring at the login screen of the UFC app. That feed died after a few rounds, so we switched to Apple FaceTime with someone we knew watching it via cable TV at another watch party. That went on for a few more rounds until I was finally able to access ufc.tv on my iMac. So quickly I dusted off the old AppleTV and topped it off with some fresh 2-stroke gas and AirPlayed the last ~3 rounds of the main event from the iMac.

Needless to say, UFC pretty much ruined my evening. I may eventually forgive them, but it will not be today. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I pre-ordered the fight from UFC on Wednesday with the understanding that I would be able to "watch from any of your favorite streaming devices, smart TV, gaming console, laptop or mobile" (their words, not mine).
> 
> I had no problems streaming the two early prelim fights via the Fox Sports Go FireTV app, but things went south when it was time to switch over to the UFC app for the PPV event. I spent the next ~3 hours trying to access the PPV via their app. Their website was also down. At one point I was able to log in and see the PPV stream, but after only a few minutes it automagically logged me out.
> 
> When it became clear that the main event was going to start without us, we gave up and found a periscope feed. The resolution was terrible, but it beat staring at the login screen of the UFC app. That feed died after a few rounds, so we switched to Apple FaceTime with someone we knew watching it via cable TV at another watch party. That went on for a few more rounds until I was finally able to access ufc.tv on my iMac. So quickly I dusted off the old AppleTV and topped it off with some fresh 2-stroke gas and AirPlayed the last ~3 rounds of the main event from the iMac.
> 
> Needless to say, UFC pretty much ruined my evening. I may eventually forgive them, but it will not be today. :thumbup:


Any chance of a refund or partial refund?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Any chance of a refund or partial refund?


I think they will have to do something. I think disputing the credit card charge is another option. Fortunately, the trouble was widespread and well-documented. Around the time the main event started, UFC actually tweeted an apology and encouraged people to go pay another $100 to get it from Showtime. :roll:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901657522691424256


----------



## Redtenchu

Late to post this, but even after the fight this is pure gold.

https://youtu.be/48hGClz_c00


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> I pre-ordered the fight from UFC on Wednesday with the understanding that I would be able to "watch from any of your favorite streaming devices, smart TV, gaming console, laptop or mobile" (their words, not mine).
> 
> I had no problems streaming the two early prelim fights via the Fox Sports Go FireTV app, but things went south when it was time to switch over to the UFC app for the PPV event. I spent the next ~3 hours trying to access the PPV via their app. Their website was also down. At one point I was able to log in and see the PPV stream, but after only a few minutes it automagically logged me out.
> 
> When it became clear that the main event was going to start without us, we gave up and found a periscope feed. The resolution was terrible, but it beat staring at the login screen of the UFC app. That feed died after a few rounds, so we switched to Apple FaceTime with someone we knew watching it via cable TV at another watch party. That went on for a few more rounds until I was finally able to access ufc.tv on my iMac. So quickly I dusted off the old AppleTV and topped it off with some fresh 2-stroke gas and AirPlayed the last ~3 rounds of the main event from the iMac.
> 
> Needless to say, UFC pretty much ruined my evening. I may eventually forgive them, but it will not be today. :thumbup:


Man, that stinks. I would have been livid. 
I always try to order from the cable provider, as I've never had an issue there. But you probably didn't have that option. 
I hope that they do more than air a big fight for free to compensate.


----------



## Ware

I sent an email request for a 100% refund this morning.


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> Late to post this, but even after the fight this is pure gold.


 Even with the over the topic exaggeration, the impersonation was not remotely as intense as Conor. It's like he has Red Bull and liquid self-confidence on standby 24/7.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I read that a photo of the UFC PPV servers was leaked today.


----------



## j4c11

That is hilarious.


----------



## MarkV

I got screwed out of the MayMac fight as well. 

Maybe I'll get my $100 back.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I got screwed out of the MayMac fight as well.
> 
> Maybe I'll get my $100 back.


Did you order via UFC? If so, I sent my email request to [email protected] I tried to start a chat with them this morning, but it said:



> Any UFC.tv refund-related requests, please email: [email protected], we will not be able to assist with refunds via live support chat -- all email inquiries will be responded to as quickly as possible.


I think it could be a while. :shock:


----------



## MarkV

Yes I bought it through Fight Pass. I emailed them too.


----------



## SGrabs33

Great fight. I ended up watching it on Instagram via quite a few random live streamers. I was too tired/lazy to walk to my neighbors.

Good luck to all of you trying to get your money back, they definitely need to do something about the issues.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/ufc/status/902673791146311681


----------



## monty

Ware said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902673791146311681


Don't know who neulion is but man UFC clearly gave them all of the credit!


----------



## Ware

monty said:


> Don't know who neulion is but man UFC clearly gave them all of the credit!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902955193603682304


----------



## Colonel K0rn

While UFC and NuLion are pointing fingers, Mayweather & McGregor be like


----------



## MarkV

I got my $100 back.


----------



## pennstater2005

Good to hear. No question refunds should be issued. Question is will they get it right next time?


----------

